
The great Australian cafe war: he thought he was the best customer ever - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/aug/23/the-great-australian-cafe-war-he-thought-he-was-the-best-customer-ever-but-was-he
======
cylinder
People here in Australia are very keen on committing to one cafe and being
extremely loyal. I don't get it -- there are so many coffee options around,
why not try many? I rotate around several different cafes around my office ,
and people find my freelancing odd.

~~~
whtrbt
Usually it's because they like the beans the cafe uses, the barista makes the
coffee the way they like it and because they've built up a relationship with
the people that work there.

I'm not fussy about my coffee, I go to the same place because I like the staff
there.

~~~
cylinder
fair enough, I like the staff at all the cafes I go to so I enjoy seeing
different types of people. I think the outlook you mention, while positive,
does reflect the sort of insularity and lack of curiosity about new people so
present in Sydney and to a lesser extent Melbourne.

------
harry8
I think this article says more about the guardian than literally anything
else. Agree?

------
treelovinhippie
Sounds like planned guerrilla marketing.

